# Livestock Guardian Dogs and House/Farm Dogs



## kaywould (Feb 7, 2018)

Getting a livestock guardian dog in July.  Currently have 2 dogs (black lab mix and a hound mix) that spend a fair amount of time outside but spend a lot of time inside as well and sleep inside.
At first, as the new puppy is being supervised with the animals it's guarding and is bonding with them, I will keep the 2 dogs away from the LGD during this time so that it bonds with the other animals and not my two dogs.  But, at some point it would be a lot more convenient to not have to keep the LGD separate from my other two dogs.  During that early phase the LGD and my other two dogs will be able to see each other through fencing and get used to each other in that way.
Am I setting myself up for failure or is it reasonable to have a LGD that is bonded to its animals and sleeps outside contently and still have 2 house dogs that spend a fair amount of time outside and that time outside is within the confines of what the LGD  will consider "its territory".
I would do my due diligence to socialize the dogs to each other while supervised and to make sure they get a long and wait (I was thinking about 2 months) before the dogs interact directly (the first 2 months while the LGD is bonding to its animals the LGD and my dogs would only see each other through a fence).
It just would be inconvenient for the fencing that would separate the LGD and my two dogs - during the "2 months" of the LGD  bonding to its livestock it's guarding - to be up permanently and thus only want to separate my existing dogs and the LGD for only as long as it takes for the LGD to bond with its livestock.

Does this sound reasonable or a recipe for disaster.  I have to believe other folks out there with LGD and also have other farm dogs that interact with the LGD without fights.


----------



## kaywould (Mar 10, 2018)

In addition to the direct question about LGD and farm/house dogs, would love any comments/advice on the length of bonding time - if around 2 months sounds appropriate before it is introduced directly (without a fence) to my other dogs.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 11, 2018)

I've been to places that never let the farm dogs interact with the LGDs inside the LGD's area/fields/pasture. This is done primarily (IMHO) to make the LGDs anti ANY dog allowed in their areas. Since dogs are the leading cause of small livestock death, I would guess this is a workable plan. When the LGDs are brought out of their area to where the farm dogs are allowed/live, they get along in accordance to the wishes of the pack leader, which SHOULD be you. If you allow the dogs to lead, they're going to fight to establish leadership. If you are the leader of the pack, they should all follow your leadership/direction. Obviously caution and close observation should be used when first introductions are made. This should be less of an issue if you start with puppies/young dogs.

I've also been to farms where the farm dogs ARE allowed in with the LGDs and the livestock while accompanying the owner. There were no issues and I would surmise, based on the perceived intelligence of the LGDs, that they recognize which dogs are allowed and which aren't. On that note, the farm dogs were NOT herding dogs and showed NO inclination to chase the livestock. Had they done so, I have no idea what may have happened between the farm dog chasing and the LGD protecting. It could get very ugly, very quickly.

I believe new dogs should be introduced immediately, but ONLY in areas where they will all be allowed to be years from now when the LGD is mature... IOW, NOT in the livestock fields/pastures/pens. I believe if you have very young inexperienced LGD's that your adult dogs should NOT be allowed into the LGD's area until the LGDs are mature and "proven/trained" to their jobs. Otherwise, they could very well mirror your farm dog's bad habits as "acceptable". Or being new and inexperienced, they may "learn" that other dogs are allowed in their fields. The young LGD should be taken out of the livestock area to a "neutral" zone where all dogs are allowed to interact/meet/play.

I am by no means an expert and the above is my own beliefs. Good luck and remember, you will have a LOT of training to do. Be patient and don't get angry.


----------



## kaywould (Mar 11, 2018)

The two dogs I have now definitely shouldn’t teach many bad habits as far as how to behave around others animals. they are completely aloof to the other animals. They are just horrible guard dogs. More interested in chasing squirrels.


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Jun 13, 2018)

kaywould said:


> In addition to the direct question about LGD and farm/house dogs, would love any comments/advice on the length of bonding time - if around 2 months sounds appropriate before it is introduced directly (without a fence) to my other dogs.


I'm curious as to where you came up with the specific "two months for bonding" time?  Did you read that in a forum somewhere, or in a book, or magazine, or ????


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 15, 2018)

Got my first LGD, an 8 week old GP, back in 1991.  Breeder told me to put him in the barn and leave him with goats.  I did.  Now, at night, I did put everyone up and shut the gates.   That puppy would bark and 'patrol' the barn lot and I was afraid coyote would make off with him.  By the time he was about three months old and 60# I did not worry so much and he had the barn lot at night, too.  

Over the next several years I raised three litters of pups.  It was such a trip to see them, eyes barely open, charging out of the barn when they heard the older dogs barking at night.  
Our 'house' dogs were tolerated as long as they did not bother the livestock.  At the time I had a white tail doe that I had raised on a goat doe.  Her name was Precious and she came and went as she pleased.  She loved to torment and beat up on the house dogs.  Never knew white tail deer had such a sadistic streak.  But, she ADORED the LGDs from the get go!

Later on a new addition to the house dog population proved how tolerant a LGD can be....   Bear was mostly lab with some chow and had to be top dog no matter what.  Well, my female GP  put up with his bad manners for quite a time. Finally, she put him on the ground, pinned his throat and told him just how the corn got planted.  From that time on it was like she did not exist as far as he was concerned.  He totally ignored her and never gave her a bit of trouble.  Every other dog, he raised holy heck, but not the Pyr.


----------

